# Massey Mf 90 Bush Mower PTO Too Slow (Dumb Ex Pro Hockey Player !! )



## Cam22 (Apr 18, 2020)

I appreciate all and everyone on this forum . This is my first official post but have been reading everyone’s posts and have learnt a lot from them !! Long story short I’m an ex pro hockey player that purchased property in Northern Idaho that’s came with a couple old tractors MF 90 Massey think it’s about a 68 ?? Also Leland 262 . 

Hooked up my massy finally after new starter , throttle etc to my pull behind bush hog mower , took a lot to get all the right hook ups etc . Very proud of myself to get it all hooked up , problem pto runs too slow to cut anything . cuts okay when when I put it in high but tough to maneuver flying around my 40 acre hilly property!! Any insights would help . Thanks guys !


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

problem pto runs too slow to cut anything . cuts okay when when I put it in high but tough to maneuver flying around my 40 acre hilly property!! Any insights would help . Thanks guys ![/QUOTE said:


> You have to maintain engine running at about 1800 rpm to run the PTO at 540 rpm


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

No offense intended here, but it almost seems like your pto is shifted into ground drive and not engine drive. Could that be?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Fedup said:


> No offense intended here, but it almost seems like your pto is shifted into ground drive and not engine drive. Could that be?


Sounds like it is in the ground speed mode which varies with the ground speed and not in the direct pto mode.
I'm not to familiar with the Masseys, but you need an operators manual for your tractor you can get an original from AGCO or reproductions from many places


----------



## Cam22 (Apr 18, 2020)

No offense taken but I did have it engine drive , I had the rpms as high as it would put out as well . Thanks for your help guys will give it another go tonite .


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Your tractor's PTO clutch may be slipping. This normally occurs when growth you are cutting is heavy and difficult to cut.

Also, does your PTO shaft have a slip clutch installed on it?? This clutch can also slip under load.


----------

